# ADB has finshed First heretic



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Linky; http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2010/07/17/my-first-heretic/

Love the *spoiler*


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

That's some fine artwork.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Can't wait to see the true Sons of Chaos massacring the False Emperor's dogs.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Aaron, remind me to buy you a drink (or three), next time we're out. :good:

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Stella's on CP then!


----------

